# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Kava?

## Total Eclipse

Kava extract seems to help calm me, anyone else?

----------


## Cassie

What?s kava extract? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## T-Bone

I experimented with it in highschool a little. Extract, powder, and capsules. It really only had a noticeable effect once or twice. I would try to take a larger dose but with no result. However i was talking to someone recently who said you need to reduce the dose each time to feel the same. I'm not sure what truth if any there is to that.

----------

